# Lighted nock evaluation



## EDP (Aug 9, 2008)

Here is the review of the 3 brands of lighted nocks we tested

*Luminock:*
We had issues with the luminock. I contacted a friend (Lee Stiles)to help me do the review he had 3 luminocks from last yearnone worked he also had a 3 pack purchased 3 months ago only 1 lit and it was very dim so we purchased another 3 pack at academy, finally worked. weight on the Luminocks were 28 grains

*Easton Tracors:*
the tracor worked great the first day but on the second day to resume the review 2 did not work we did put them to sleap the day before but????? the weight on these were also 28 grains as were the practice nocks provided. Also we had a hard time keeping the magnet on, we ended up glueing it on, the velcro would not hold. Also the Tracor came on very easy when jared or dropped, very important to put them to sleep when not in use.

*Firenock Target:*
The Firenock target worked every time as advertised it weighed 28 grains

*Firenock Lightning:*
The firenock lightning seemed to be the brightest nock we tested it also worked every time. it weighed 28 grains

*Firenock GS:*
This is the top of the line firenock, this nock also worked every time is is not quite as bright as the Firenock lightning. it weighs in at 27 grains

Over all the quality of the packaging was better from tracor but the only nocks that lit every time was the Firenocks and they all have replaceable batteries
Here is the shots to show:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLHR2iKPOxU


----------



## 12ringjunkie (Sep 23, 2003)

*same*

I had problems with the Lumenocks and tracers as well. Bought 6 tracers two monthes ago, none work now! Pretty upset what with the price of them. I'll try the Firenocks out next.


----------



## BUDFIELDS (Aug 4, 2004)

*Archer's flame*

GREAT REVIEW...

I have also used the products you tested and had, for the most part, the VERY SAME results. I also tried an illuminated nock made by ARCHER'S FLAME and I have used them EXCLUSIVELY since that time.

Without sounding like I am doing a commercial for them, just visit their website at www.archersflame.com and see their information. I KNOW I have been pleasantly SURPRIZED and IMPRESSED with them. They have helped me see EXACTLY where my arrow hit, helped me find "missed" arrows and actually helped me locate the animal AFTER the hit..They are BRIGHT..DURABLE and DEPANDABLE...

Bud Fields


----------



## EDP (Aug 9, 2008)

Also another note the firenock was the only nock we could find to fit the ACC-349 if the others make them we could not find them. when adding the Firenock to a ACC arrow you are only adding 11grains because of removing the uni-bushing.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Archer Flame, LazerEye and Home make ones*



BUDFIELDS said:


> I also tried an illuminated nock made by ARCHER'S FLAME and I have used them EXCLUSIVELY since that time. Bud Fields


Didn't Archerflame got a patent on their nock? How come Lazereye from Carbon Express works the same? From what I can see, ArcherFlame is about as close to homemade as it gets? What make it better or it is just a homemade one in a commercial package?


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

Firenocks are the best lighted nock available -- period.

Mike


----------



## BUDFIELDS (Aug 4, 2004)

*Just My Opinion*

I was just STATING an opinion. Some archers might feel what they are shooting is BETTER than what you and I are shooting or they would NOT be shooting that particular illuminated nock.. 

They may have put a patent on their product.. I don't know for sure but when I talked with Joe DeCarlo, they were just now getting them out in circulation and had just recently displayed them at an archery tournament at a large sporting goods location. The place wanted to BUY their product and sell them under THEIR name and he refused at that point because it was HIS concept but tthings MIGHT have changed over the years...

They work GREAT for me and I use them... I was only mentioning the product and will let the other archers make up their own mind.. I was NOT trying to step on anyone's toes or infringe on anything.

Bud


----------



## EDP (Aug 9, 2008)

I would be interested in trying the other nocks we may do another test in a few months maybe i can add them.
Are you able to change the batteries?


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

Archersflame nocks have been my favorite since I tried them also. Dead simple operation, and VERY reliable. Cheap too!


----------

